# Poge and InfraRed's modding service



## infrared (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Poge and I are going to start a hardware modding service.

We're going to start off free as an introductory offer for a limited time only. You only pay for shipping to and from us. This will be ideal for those too afraid to touch their beloved hardware with a soldiering iron themselves. We will personally guarantee the hardware won't be damaged, and it will be covered in the case of DOA by the mail service. However it is NOT our responsibility what you do with the card after you recieve it.

After the introductory offer, we will be charging for the variable resistors, heatshrink, soldier etc used + labour charge, 

We can mod Graphics cards and Motherboards, CPU's etc. Basically anything you want modifying.

[subheading]Graphics cards[/subheading] 

ATI or nVidia.

ATI : 9500 and newer.
nVidia: GeForce 4 and newer.

Mods include vgpu/vdd/vddq/vdroop 

VGPU via either VR mod or VID mod.

[subheading]Motherboards[/subheading] 

voltmods include vcpu/vdroop/northbridge/southbridge.
*note that not all motherboards can be fully modded.

Also using thermal epoxy to attach heatsinks to any Mosfets.

[subheading]CPU's[/subheading]

For the CPU's, we can do the Intel skt 775/478 processors. This involves grounding a contact to change the default fsb. For example a 533mhz processor could be modded to run at *667mhz/800mhz/1066mhz. *The 667mhz mod might not work on all chipsets.

Also:

-L2 cache unlocking on Thorton core Semprons (256 to 512)
-Mod Thorton core Semprons to full blown Athlon XP's
-Multiplier unlocking on all Socket A processors
-Mod Athlon XP's to Mobile Athlon XP's and/or Athlon MP's
-Hard VMods on all 754 processors

NEW: De-IHSing AMD's, and Intel P4/celeron skt 478's

[subheading]Other Mods[/subheading]

We can also supply mods such as 

-IHS removal
-heatsink lapping
-IHS lapping.

PM for Further Details, Post for questions

Please note that this ISN'T affiliated with TPU in any way


----------



## FLY3R (Aug 2, 2006)

w00t nice idea guys, hope it works out.


----------



## magibeg (Aug 2, 2006)

This is actually a really good idea. I'm surprised this service isn't already around yet


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 3, 2006)

hey infared the link in ur sig is bad. it redirects to a page abotu http protocols. ya might wanna fix it.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

*IIRC? One of you 2 has this motto:*

"PROFIT!"



* I think you guys can do it, you're ALL extremely "hardware-saavy" here, imo!

(& this is WHY I chose this forum over many others... oh, some were "close" but had some real (how do I put this?) "less than cool" members OR mods on them, imo @ least - not the case here imo so far @ least!)

APK

P.S.=> Put the word out ALL OVER the place @ other sister/allied boards you may have... P.R. - it's everything (almost, quality work is job #1 though)... Good luck! apk


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks a ton Alec! I really appreciate it! 

Alec... want us to vmod your 7900? 

Edit: Holy crap... in your sytem specs it says your 7900 is phase change cooled! Is that true?! :S


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 3, 2006)

if you can get my x800gto2 to run like yours infrared, i'm all over that!

i believe i even have the same cooler

a buddy and i have a race to see who can get over 7000 in 3d05 first, w/o cpu or gpu changes (he has an x850xtpe agp in w/3500+ 754, so no dualchannel  ) maybe this is the ticket! i just wish it wasn't over seas..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Thanks a ton Alec! I really appreciate it!



You guys merit the praise - very cool forums, VERY cool members + mods, & hell of a hardware know-how knowledgebase present by all means!

(Credit goes in my book, where it's due & all that!)



			
				POGE said:
			
		

> Alec... want us to vmod your 7900?



Perhaps one day, I will... right now? I will work w/ it, as is... I wasn't aware of it being a possible actually for THIS card!

BUT, when I can't get anymore out of it? APK will come a callin'... your way!



			
				POGE said:
			
		

> Edit: Holy crap... in your sytem specs it says your 7900 is phase change cooled! Is that true?! :S



It is, has a set of "heatpipes" (4) on it in low-pressure sealed system environs... 

Changing state (phase) from liquid to gas upon "event horizon" cpu contact area reactions, etc.!

Hell of a card, oc'd already!

However, it can go FAR over that even via coolbits.reg!

(It IS the best part of my system imo, & next will be the DDRDrive x1 PCI-Express Solid-State DDR memory based ramdisk, to replace the older CENATEK "rocketdrive" PCI 2.2 bus/PC-133 SDRAM using one I have now & lastly? Maybe an Opteron 165, amazing s939 cpu's imo!)

APK


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh... well generally when people hear the term "phase change cooled", they think of Chilly1, Vapochills, etc.


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 3, 2006)

When my HIS X1800GTO comes could you guys tweak a bios for me so its unlocked and the voltages and clocks are upped by default?


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2006)

g12rxz said:
			
		

> When my HIS X1800GTO comes could you guys tweak a bios for me so its unlocked and the voltages and clocks are upped by default?


Yep!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Oh... well generally when people hear the term "phase change cooled", they think of Chilly1, Vapochills, etc.



Probably true, but technically? 

I am 100% correct... 

(Those "generally speaking people" are too, but not totally as far as technicalities are concerned & to as high an extent)

I say that simply because heatpipe designed cooling IS "phase-change" cooling to the max afaik & am concerned!

(After all - matter in the form of liquid in low-pressure IS indeed, changing its "state" (phase) from liquid to gas upon heat contact @ the CPU event-horizon contact point/interface)!



* To each his own on that note/account though... I know where you are coming from!

APK

P.S.=> Still, if I am in error here? Set me "straight" & all that... technicalities & word play, that's all this is imo @ least! apk


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> if you can get my x800gto2 to run like yours infrared, i'm all over that!
> 
> i believe i even have the same cooler
> 
> a buddy and i have a race to see who can get over 7000 in 3d05 first, w/o cpu or gpu changes (he has an x850xtpe agp in w/3500+ 754, so no dualchannel  ) maybe this is the ticket! i just wish it wasn't over seas..



I could get it voltmoded no probs, would probably be able to match my card with a little more voltage  

Yeah, the overseas stuff is annoying though. If you can get a small cardboard box, not much bigger than the card, and pack it with bublewrap it will be fine, i think Warup spend $10 on shipping when he sent me his x850Crossfire Edition.

EDIT:

Thanks kenny


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 3, 2006)

I too feel like the voltage kick would do it, because it tops out at 581/629 until artifacts, but at 63 tops (usually 58-60), whereas with my stock cooler it was at 73 for that, so i think it's the volts causing the artifacts. is that the way it works?  i've never voltmodded a card, so i don't know, but that's the gist i get


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm stationed in the US, you could send it to me if you wish, I am also good with a soldering iron, I'm sure I could handle it.


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> I too feel like the voltage kick would do it, because it tops out at 581/629 until artifacts, but at 63 tops (usually 58-60), whereas with my stock cooler it was at 73 for that, so i think it's the volts causing the artifacts. is that the way it works?  i've never voltmodded a card, so i don't know, but that's the gist i get



Yep, that's pretty much it. Increasing the voltage is easy, but the temperature needs to be as low as possible. I might be able to lap the cooler and remount it, then it'd give a little bit more room to play with voltage.  

Poge can do it for you, but it's your personal preferance really


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Can my X800XL get anything out of this? Or should I buy a new card?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 3, 2006)

ya, i know i asked you earlier about what you meant by a modified ati silencer, and i def think that either of you guys would be better than me at that.  I'm still learning from experience how much compound to put on.

the only thing i worry about is not being able to take the volts down right now because it's so hot everywhere. my card idles at 44, which is like 4-5 degrees hotter than earlier this summer.  and I don't think i'd have to worry about next summer cuz i plan on having dx10 by then.  

i'm sorry, i haven't made a decision yet.... i've been checking out the voltmodding article, and although i have a little bit of experience soldering and with bread boards (not quite pcbs....) i would rather let someone else do it who has done this exact thing before.

plus i dont' have a multimeter (left mine at home doh!)

I should have wrestled out the answer by next week (i need to go to the post office anyways to ship out my pc i'm selling after bidding), plus i'll be away from my pc for two weeks, so the downtime wouldn't bother

i'm prolly going to do it, now that i think about it, because timing wise this is perfect.  when i get back, it'll be tons cooler too!  

haha, i just realized i'll prolly be running a geforce mx 440 pci if i have to use this comp when  my gpu is visiting far off locales!

i think this is a great service, and i am more than willing (read:confident in both of your abilities) to be the first (I am the first, right? since the inception of this, i know you modded an x850cf for someone, but that was before?)  idk.


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Can my X800XL get anything out of this? Or should I buy a new card?



The core probably won't benefit much. My old x800xl got nothing more out of the core with the vcore mod, however the memory went a lot further. 610mhz if i remember correctly


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Will it be worth it? And about how much points will I gain?


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> ya, i know i asked you earlier about what you meant by a modified ati silencer, and i def think that either of you guys would be better than me at that.  I'm still learning from experience how much compound to put on.
> 
> the only thing i worry about is not being able to take the volts down right now because it's so hot everywhere. my card idles at 44, which is like 4-5 degrees hotter than earlier this summer.  and I don't think i'd have to worry about next summer cuz i plan on having dx10 by then.
> 
> ...



I modified my x850CF without problems, I haven't got a digital camera on me atm, i would have taken some pictures. 

You'll definatly need a voltmeter to adjust the voltages, you can probably pick up a cheap one from wallmart or something. The voltages are easy to adjust, simply get a flathead screwdriver, and rotate the screw clockwise to increase voltage and anticlockwise to decrease voltage. You need to keep the voltage probe on the measureing point the whole time to make sure you don't go too far


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Will it be worth it? And about how much points will I gain?


?


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Will it be worth it? And about how much points will I gain?



erm, i think i got a fairly substantial increase with my card, the fact it has an R430 core would limit the performance gained. Send it over if you like, then at least you can get an idea of the quality of the mods. Free atm, just shipping


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 3, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> I modified my x850CF without problems, I haven't got a digital camera on me atm, i would have taken some pictures.
> 
> You'll definatly need a voltmeter to adjust the voltages, you can probably pick up a cheap one from wallmart or something. The voltages are easy to adjust, simply get a flathead screwdriver, and rotate the screw clockwise to increase voltage and anticlockwise to decrease voltage. You need to keep the voltage probe on the measureing point the whole time to make sure you don't go too far



variable resistor would be dope

but then i'd for sure need a multimeter... hrmmm

btw, how do i check the voltage?  i've looked in atitool, but i don't see it.  maybe i'm just blind


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

These are the mods i did to my x800gto2 and x850CF. Since then i've got hold of plenty of heatshrink to insulate the connections on the VR's. You can see that I put a measuring point on the top of each VR to make it easy to measure the voltage. Also, i don't bother with the fan anymore... it just looks ugly 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=98835&postcount=174

To check the voltage, you connect the negative probe to ground (the case) and hold the positive probe on the measuring point on top of the VR's


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> erm, i think i got a fairly substantial increase with my card, the fact it has an R430 core would limit the performance gained. Send it over if you like, then at least you can get an idea of the quality of the mods. Free atm, just shipping


I get about 5900 right now, if I remember you got about 6300 with your X800XL? not bad, and since it's free...can POGE do it?


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I get about 5900 right now, if I remember you got about 6300 with your X800XL? not bad, and since it's free...can POGE do it?



Sure, poge can do it no probs


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2006)

Great Idea guys, Ill have to hit you up sometime in the very near future


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Casheti (Aug 3, 2006)

ME WANT TO VOLT MOD X850XT TO GET 630MHz CORE


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Casheti is here, back with his Hewlett-Packard!


----------



## Casheti (Aug 3, 2006)

lmao


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

Sure, shouldn't be any prob voltmodding ur x850 

Your in England too 

Catch me on msn and we'll discuss the shipping etc


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 3, 2006)

hey no prob. just be careful you two...dont get into trouble lol.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 3, 2006)

lol. I'll try not to...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 3, 2006)

Casheti, you should put your rig in the Case Gallery, you're gonna get all 10's...


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok casheti... Since you can't overclock from your motherboard, i can do the fsb mod on your cpu for you. This involves me first putting it in my computer, and overclocking it to see what it is capable off, then i simply bridge a couple of contacts on the cpu, and it should then by default run at the higher fsb, and since the multiplier will remain the same will overclock the core 

Would you also be interested in a free lapping of the IHS?


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

What do you mean? I am agent Smith


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2006)

we are all agent smiths.

i like you to have a look at my card.it is a powercolor x800gto r430 pussy.max 430 on the core and 1124 on the memory,with a zalman vf700 cu on it.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

What you talking about?? Case gallery...It's a stock piece of shit...And yeah, IHS lapping FTW!

Aahahaha tigger, zalman...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2006)

at least the zalman does'nt clog with crap and need cleaning every week,i still have it but they clog with dust tooooooooooooooooo easily.i am not taking my card out and possibly to bits every week or so to clean it.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

I never clean mine...works fine


----------



## infrared (Aug 4, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> we are all agent smiths.
> 
> i like you to have a look at my card.it is a powercolor x800gto r430 pussy.max 430 on the core and 1124 on the memory,with a zalman vf700 cu on it.



Sure, i can take a look for you. With that cooler you can definatly try increasing the voltage. I didn't have much sucess voltmodding the r430 core on my x800xl, but i could have maybe had a bad core. The memory always benefits a lot from more voltage, it should be able to go well over 1200mhz.

Be careful when you package the card, it might be a good idea to remove the cooler when you send it. Anyway, i'll let you ponder over that.

I'll PM you my address


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> we are all agent smiths.



for somereason i loved this

i think i am going to ship my card to you, infrared, but not for like a week, is that okay?  I hadn't checked the output of my fans in awhile, so i stuck my hands behind my different flue gas ports, and to my surprise, there was no feelable air flow behind my ati silencer.  i put a little baggie behind it and it reacts normally, but i honestly cann't feel it with my fingers. is this normal?  also, when i put my hand in front of the intake it feels like it's blowing out (towards the outside of the circular fan area, but the baggy test again reveals normal action.  wtf, am i going crazy, can you test this on your ati silencer infrared?  it performs well, but i just want to be able to do what you did with yoru card infrared, so i want it be as much like yours as possible  

anyways, so the voltmod (and ensuing lapping and such) and reassuring me that my ati silencer is not retarded would be what I am looking for.  Does that sound cool?


----------



## infrared (Aug 4, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> for somereason i loved this
> 
> i think i am going to ship my card to you, infrared, but not for like a week, is that okay?  I hadn't checked the output of my fans in awhile, so i stuck my hands behind my different flue gas ports, and to my surprise, there was no feelable air flow behind my ati silencer.  i put a little baggie behind it and it reacts normally, but i honestly cann't feel it with my fingers. is this normal?  also, when i put my hand in front of the intake it feels like it's blowing out (towards the outside of the circular fan area, but the baggy test again reveals normal action.  wtf, am i going crazy, can you test this on your ati silencer infrared?  it performs well, but i just want to be able to do what you did with yoru card infrared, so i want it be as much like yours as possible
> 
> anyways, so the voltmod (and ensuing lapping and such) and reassuring me that my ati silencer is not retarded would be what I am looking for.  Does that sound cool?



Yep, that's fine. There's no rush to send them  

I'll definatly check the fan out for you, if it's faulty, there's an ebay shop taht sells the _new_ spare parts for all the AC coolers. I've got some spare heatsinks for the vregs and powerchoke coils, and some spare thermal epoxy, so i can make it pretty much identicle to my cards 

I'll PM you my address


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 4, 2006)

i could be interested in the IHS lapping, would it affect the contact space between the IHS and the heatsink?


----------



## infrared (Aug 4, 2006)

It would give a much better contact between the cpu and heatsink 

Poge can do that for you if you like, he's a little closer.


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:
			
		

> i could be interested in the IHS lapping, would it affect the contact space between the IHS and the heatsink?


Yes, it would allow for much better thermal transfer.   I can have the processor shipped back to you the day after I recieve it.


----------



## infrared (Aug 4, 2006)

Poge finally posted!!!! w00t!


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is a little sample of a service I can provide...

Subject: 1998 Voodoo Banshee, 16MB DDR 100mhz GPU

Before:

The card:






The heatsink (or a very similar, thermaltake branded one):





The fan:





What I did:

I removed the stock thermal epoxy, lapped the GPU (plastic package), lapped the aftermarket P4 heatsink, attached it.  Took apart the LED stove fan and painted the top metalic blue to match the heatsink.  Put it back together, and superglued the 80mm fan to the heatsink top, since it didnt have the mounting bracket to hold the fan that would normally be used when put on a motherboard.  Then I removed the fan header from the video card so the connector would be compatible.  I also sleeved all the wires.  Here is the finished product









































This cooler could have been used to cool an x1900xtx, but all I had on hand right now was my old banshee.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 4, 2006)

Beautiful voodoo poge!

Excellent mounting job.

I wish I had a voodoo! lol


----------



## infrared (Aug 4, 2006)

Voodoo's FTW


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

That's a DFI right?


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2006)

The mobo is a DFI NF4 Sli-D.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice...I have the same one and it's great...but mine was $30 cheaper


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 5, 2006)

so im really interested in the IHS lapping now! though im at quakecon and wont be back in town until the 6th, will you still be providing free services then?


----------



## infrared (Aug 5, 2006)

yep, most likely


----------



## POGE (Aug 5, 2006)

Of course.


----------



## POGE (Aug 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Nice...I have the same one and it's great...but mine was $30 cheaper


I modded mine too.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 5, 2006)

Too bad it doesn't come with an SLI Bridge...and it's $8 from DFI...


----------



## POGE (Aug 5, 2006)

I made my own SLI bridge when I was planning on getting 2 7800gt's, but never used it as I bought my x1900xtx instead.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 5, 2006)

Poge, I should have made you drive down to my house today and help me with me new WC.  man, I hate when stuff doesn't go as planned....


----------



## POGE (Aug 5, 2006)

What happened man? Leak? 

If so, heres what you do, it saved my entire system when It was sprayed with about a gallon of water while it was turned on.

1. Dry all standing water off of it.

2. Put each component that was wet into a container full of 99% alcohol.  Shake the container to dilute the water that is clumped up under mosfets, capacators, etc, for about 2 minutes.

3. Take it out, dry all standing alcohol off of it.

4. Repeat steps 2-3 about 3 times

5. Leave in alcohol overnight.

6. Let it dry for a day in a dry, hot area

7. Plug it in and it has a good chance of working! Worked for my mobo, proc, and ram!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> What happened man? Leak?




24 hr leak test ftw


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 5, 2006)

When you install water cooling, aren't you supposed to bypass the motherboard so that it won't get affected if there is a leak?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> When you install water cooling, aren't you supposed to bypass the motherboard so that it won't get affected if there is a leak?




If it leaks on CPU or GPU, I'd be more worried about that...

It depends on what you wanna cool.. its very easy to cool north/southbridge, GPU and CPU leak free.. it just requires you do a very thurough leak test beforehand


----------



## POGE (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow and I'll be back in a week.  Infrared will have to handle any new request during that period.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 7, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> What happened man? Leak?


No, fortunately not.  I bought a GT360 radiator for my case, which is a Rosewill R114a.  It's a decent case, but not big enough for the rad.  I knew that before I bought it, but I couldn't pass it up for $42.50 shipped.  The only option I had was to mount it on the back of my case, using my case fan on the outside and then a CoolingWorks CoolShroud between the rad and the case.  That works all fine and good, but the bends in the hose wouldn't make it tight enough (clearflex 60 even), so I had to swap the barbs out for plastic 90's.

After I got through all of that, I went to install the rest of the loop in the case and found out the pump (D5) would hit the Accelero X2 on my X1900XT.  I ended up removing the X2 and installing the (GASP!) stock cooler to make it fit, as well as move the window to the outside of the case (it's 1/4" clear plastic).  Removing the X2 was a total PITA because of the ram pads, which had to be cut apart to get the cooler off the card, then I had to scrap all the residue off.  Luckily, AS Cleaner #1 works well to disolve the sticky tape used.  I also had to flip the window so the 120mm case fan in it wouldn't hit the pump.  As it is right now, the pump is sandwiched between the window and the card's HSF.

Basicly, what I was hoping to get done in 3 hours or less ended up taking me like 9 or 10.  OK it didn't really take that long but that's the time between start and finish.  Probably six or seven hours total.

Oh and I forgot - the fans I ordered for the rad didn't come in Friday like I thought they would, so the loop had to be cooled by the single case fan everything was mounted on...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 7, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> When you install water cooling, aren't you supposed to bypass the motherboard so that it won't get affected if there is a leak?


Yes, you should always test your loop outside the case for at least an hour.  Testing it on a bed of newspaper will help show any leaks.

If you do have a leak, it may now be bad, but obviously you need to fix it as soon as you find out.  I had a leak in my first loop that dripped coolant on my vid card (dry-rotted o-rings on a TDX).  I did something similar to Poge's suggestion and everything was OK.  The card ended up having a bit of corrosion on the AGP connector, bit it still worked fine, too.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 7, 2006)

Couldnt you get a waterblock for your videocard?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes, I could, but I'm suffering from severe lackafunza.  Buy some stuff from me in the forum here and I can afford one!


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 9, 2006)

i have a maze4 gpu block ill sell you for cheap used for about 2-3weeks before my pump died my resivor cracked and tubes kinked lol.... after that i just said screw it


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2006)

I know that wasn't aimed at me, but how much do you want for it??


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 10, 2006)

like $30 bucks + shipping(comes with 3/8th barbs)... it was intended for t_ski, but for anyone who wants it


----------



## infrared (Aug 10, 2006)

cool. I'll wait to see if t_ski is interested. I'm still trying to make up my mind between the swiftech Apogee GPU blocks and the Danger Den Maze 4's...  I might leave it a while and do some thinking. I need to get the swiftech NB waterblock as well. That's my priority, so i'm completely out of cash atm.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the offer.  I'm holding out for a full coverage block with barbs that are 90 degrees from the card.  Never liked the way my old swiftech block made the hoses hit the window.

Worse comes to worst I'll get another VF900...


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 10, 2006)

Still doing the free stuff? Would you be able to remove a prescott IHS? what if you break it? lol..


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 10, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> cool. I'll wait to see if t_ski is interested. I'm still trying to make up my mind between the swiftech Apogee GPU blocks and the Danger Den Maze 4's...  I might leave it a while and do some thinking. I need to get the swiftech NB waterblock as well. That's my priority, so i'm completely out of cash atm.





			
				t_ski said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer.  I'm holding out for a full coverage block with barbs that are 90 degrees from the card.  Never liked the way my old swiftech block made the hoses hit the window.
> 
> Worse comes to worst I'll get another VF900...


thnx for the interest, pm me if you decide you want it


OH and if its still free... could you lap my IHS?


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 10, 2006)

Nevermind on the IHS removal, did it myself without a problem.


----------



## infrared (Aug 10, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> Nevermind on the IHS removal, did it myself without a problem.



Awsome, good job 



			
				BigD6997 said:
			
		

> thnx for the interest, pm me if you decide you want it
> 
> 
> OH and if its still free... could you lap my IHS?



Since your in the USA poge will do it for ya. He's good at lapping. Unless you can find a cheap shipping service to the UK if you want me to do it.


----------



## supraman (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a Radeon 9500 with a dead fan and I can't get the heatsink off.  I have tried everything I can think of, short of levering it off with a screwdriver and wrecking the PCB.  Fancy a go infrared?


----------



## infrared (Aug 10, 2006)

Sure, i'll have a go at it.

you live in the UK?


----------



## supraman (Aug 10, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Sure, i'll have a go at it.
> 
> you live in the UK?


Yep.  Just out of interest, how would you go about doing it?


----------



## infrared (Aug 10, 2006)

i'd probably need to heat the heatsink up to soften the thermal paste, is this the original cooler btw?


----------



## supraman (Aug 10, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> i'd probably need to heat the heatsink up to soften the thermal paste, is this the original cooler btw?


Yes, original cooler and according to the previous owner, original thermal paste too.  BTW, I have already tried heating it with a hair dryer.  AND putting it in the freezer overnight.  AND spraying WD40 underneath the heatsink


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 12, 2006)

try heating it with something hotter than a hair drier. If the heat from a bbq lighter can remove the solder on my IHS, i bet it would get through thermal paste. lol..


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 12, 2006)

no no, heat the heatsink.. remove the fan and heat the area right above the core.


----------



## supraman (Aug 12, 2006)

The hair dryer was capable of more than I tried, I was afraid that too much heat over the core might crack the PCB.  That wouldn’t be a problem if I used a method that could heat the card up evenly.  Oven perhaps  

BTW, I read about your Prescott IHS removal, very nice.


----------



## POGE (Aug 12, 2006)

Back from vacation.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 13, 2006)

how much does lapping the IHS help?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 13, 2006)

okies before i send my precious cpu off to you how can i trust you.  Although everyone in this forum seems to be rather honest, is there some kind of gurentee that you wont screw me over LOL. sorry for the parrinoia but yeah i did spend alot on my CPU!


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 13, 2006)

well.. being that they are both staff members..

lol..

I bought a processor from poge. hes reliable.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 13, 2006)

but deos lapping a IHS give that much performacnce difference... or just 2-3*


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 13, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> just 2-3*



Cant ask much more from lapping


----------



## pt (Aug 13, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Cant ask much more from lapping



Still, 2cº or 3cº are good if you're overclocking your cpu to the max and temps. are stoppng you from getting more


----------



## POGE (Aug 13, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> but deos lapping a IHS give that much performacnce difference... or just 2-3*



Lapping the IHS gives no performance difference... but it allows you to overclock farther, and the overclocking makes your computer perform better.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 13, 2006)

lol i understand that oc'ing makes your computer perform better, and 2-3* wasnt a question as more of a statment/question needing clarification if you understand what i mean

so you can lap my IHS for me then?


----------



## POGE (Aug 13, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## drade (Aug 13, 2006)

Can Yall Setup Liquid Cooling? Meaning mounting rads in the best place, putting pumps in the best place, mounting the cpu block ect? I am gonna buy a pretty high liquid cooling set someday, and Im a little to clumbsy to setup one of them, think you all can do it?


----------



## POGE (Aug 13, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## drade (Aug 13, 2006)

POGE said:


> Yep.




I will be keeping yall in mind


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 13, 2006)

alright then where should i send it then?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Powercolor x800gto 256mb pci-e*

so i have a Powercolor X800gto 256mb PCI-E with artic cooling rev. 5 instead of the stock cooler...it has the R423 chip  so what can you possibly do with it..i know nothing about it..but would like to know as im intrested in your reliabilty with moding video cards...you can private message me with the info as it would be easier to notice my question was responded to

thank you guys!


----------



## POGE (Aug 14, 2006)

PMs sent.


----------



## drade (Aug 14, 2006)

So you guys think you could remove my hard drive cages and put rads in and crap like that (modded v1000b) Cause I think I may have Poge do it?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 14, 2006)

drade said:


> So you guys think you could remove my hard drive cages and put rads in and crap like that (modded v1000b) Cause I think I may have Poge do it?



Assuming its empty, yeah  

If not, the dremel can.


----------



## POGE (Aug 14, 2006)

drade said:


> So you guys think you could remove my hard drive cages and put rads in and crap like that (modded v1000b) Cause I think I may have Poge do it?



Indeed.   You would have to supply the rad though.


----------



## drade (Aug 15, 2006)

POGE said:


> Indeed.   You would have to supply the rad though.



dont worry about me suplying anything. got that under control.


----------



## POGE (Aug 17, 2006)

Some more of my mods:

My First Window A/C Chiller Mod:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11635

My 2nd Window A/C Chiller Mod (IN PROGRESS):
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15831

My Heatercore Shroud Mod:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11354


----------



## POGE (Aug 18, 2006)

Our first customer, AsphyxiA, sent in an X2 4200+ to be lapped.  I recieved it today, and here are the before and after pictures.  I will ship it out tomorrow morning, priority mail.

Before:

















After:


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 18, 2006)

OH MY!!!!!!!!! That looks really nice!  cant wait to get it back!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice work, Poge.  Tempted to let you do mine as well


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## infrared (Aug 18, 2006)

yep, a very nice job pogey


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

very nice work, wath tools did you use to do that?


----------



## drade (Aug 18, 2006)

very very very nice!


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

I used extremely high grit sandpaper and polish. By the way, the processor has been shipped back.  (1 day turnaround)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 19, 2006)

that's really purty


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 19, 2006)

i cant wait until that is sitting in my system it will be a nice addition to the new DFI board I got


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2006)

you shold send the photo to AMD saying this is how CPU's should be shipped 
and INTEL too


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

It would be to much work for to little gain.  While it would decrease their temperature slightly and allow for higher clockspeeds on high end chips, the manufacturing cost of lapping each chip would outweigh the gain in sales and clockspeeds.


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

POGE said:


> It would be to much work for to little gain.  While it would decrease their temperature slightly and allow for higher clockspeeds on high end chips, the manufacturing cost of lapping each chip would outweigh the gain in sales and clockspeeds.



Amen to that, plus the time to do it also would take a little... and make inventory less dependable.


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2006)

drade said:


> Amen to that, plus the time to do it also would take a little... and make inventory less dependable.



yea, you're right, and it will probabily increase production costs too
it's better to send the cpu to you guys 
if i ever need it, i will probabily ask for your help


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

Although, there is some truth to what pt said.  The aluminum coating that AMD and Intel put on their IHS's is pointless.  They should just be solid copper.  It would be cheaper that way, look prettier, and would have better cooling performance.


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

POGE said:


> Although, there is some truth to what pt said.  The aluminum coating that AMD and Intel put on their IHS's is pointless.  They should just be solid copper.  It would be cheaper that way, look prettier, and would have better cooling performance.



Copper Stock these days is getting expensive.


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

Dude, they are already solid copper.  They wouldnt be using any more copper than they already are. They just need to stop applying the aluminum coating to the CPU's.  If you look at the images, you can see after I sanded off the aluminum, there was copper underneath.


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

POGE said:


> Dude, they are already solid copper.  They wouldnt be using any more copper than they already are. They just need to stop applying the aluminum coating to the CPU's.  If you look at the images, you can see after I sanded off the aluminum, there was copper underneath.



Didn't know they were Solid Copper.


----------



## supraman (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought it was a nickel coating to prevent corrosion.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds more accurate,  Copper an Aluminum don't mix well, plus I don't think I've ever heard of Aluminum plating before.  Nickel, yes.


----------



## infrared (Aug 22, 2006)

supraman said:


> I thought it was a nickel coating to prevent corrosion.



Yep, i think you've hit the nail on the head. It's to stop oxidation of the copper. Good thinking.


----------



## POGE (Aug 22, 2006)

supraman said:


> I thought it was a nickel coating to prevent corrosion.



Thats what I meant...


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Aug 22, 2006)

hey poge, would you mind lapping my E6600? or would it be better to just take the IHS


----------



## POGE (Aug 22, 2006)

Sure, I can lap your E6600.  Sorry, I cant remove your IHS.  It's epoxied on.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 24, 2006)

ok so i have had my processor for about oh three days and finally built my computer up (school had me by the balls  ) But yeah, first I'd like to say that the results looked much better in person than online.  Second performance differance is great sure its only about 4 or 5 degrees cooler but its just that, 4 or 5 degrees cooler!  Thirdly, I'd like to thank POGE for doing an awesome job on my prcessor.  He really took good care of me.  He packaged my processor ALOT better than I did (by the way POGE, thanks a bundle for that!)  If I ever need something like this done again, I'll know where to turn to!
Cheers


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 24, 2006)

its been sitting at 23C on idle all night except when I have been defraging hard drive.  Windows is kinda gimp'd right now cause ive got to set it up LOL heres a pic. It ususally ran at 28C on idle at stock speeds, before the lapping. Cant wait to overclock!


----------



## POGE (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, thats an extremely good temperature drop!  Better than any lap job I've ever done!


----------



## Yin (Aug 24, 2006)

Could you make mounting brackets for Radiators to fit in 5.25 bays? 
Tt Kandalf Case
Tt Dual Radiator from 745 kit
I already lapped my water block =P
Im guessing it would take 6-7 bays?


----------



## POGE (Aug 24, 2006)

Sure but I'm afraid I would have to charge a small fee for that.


----------



## Yin (Aug 24, 2006)

I would assume the fee to cover the material and postage cost?
Estimated price? and just wondering you do have an idea or somewhere to get the measurements right? Im fine with that, now it depends on how can i pay cause i dont like paypal =/ but if theres no other choice i might consider it


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

@ POGE / InfraRed, Can either of you repair a broken X800pro VIVO ??? broken traces from a hard vmod gone bad


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd definatly have a good go at fixing it for you 

Shipping costs to me would be a bit more than to poge though, since you're in the US. It's your call really.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for your reply  I'd probably go with POGE to save alittle on shipping and to not have to deal with the customs forms crap lol @ POGE you have PM


----------



## POGE (Sep 2, 2006)

Keeping the thread alive...


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 8, 2006)

My x800xl is rubbish at overclocking, was wondering infrared, would the postage and effort be worth it? (hopefully your not charging yet)

Postage from the UK.

Thx


----------



## infrared (Sep 8, 2006)

I can definatly take a look at it, the R430 core on the x800xl's can't usually go much further than 460mhz, but some respond better to more voltage than others, you might be lucky 

I'd put a pair of VR's on the card for the memory, but i would set the gpu voltage via the VID mod using a conductive pen to bridge solder pads. I'll probably set the vgpu @ 1.55v and see how it responds and how hot it gets.

Prefered postage is 1st class recorded delivery, as long as the card's wrapped well it will be fine in just a bubblewrapped envelope to keep costs down.

I've sent you a PM with my address and contact details


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2006)

ok boys im really thinkin of lettin ya have a go at my X850XT  and see what she's really capable of.....pm me with info if your up to the challenge...lol


----------



## infrared (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd love to have a go, but i'm in the UK. If you can find a cheap way of shipping it across the pond i'd be more than happy to unleash your card 

POGE is on your side, he might be able to do it for you.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 26, 2006)

Would a vdimm mod for the 7900GTO tax you at all? there are plenty of threads out there showing how to do it and confirming it has been done but I am not into these "pencil" jobbies, am more a solder or conductive pen man myself.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2006)

Doesn't really matter on price to ship to uk and back. The card arived via a friend from California. He also sent a Zalman VF-700 to go with it!  So i guess if this is where my investment goes , so be it!!!!!  (just a little upset i'm sending my things to UK and not vacationing there!....lol)    PM me some vitals so we can get this ball rollin please!


----------



## Clocked (Nov 27, 2006)

my 8800GTS is no it's way to Infrared!

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## infrared (Nov 27, 2006)

no probs man, save the thanks til when it's done though


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2006)

Thx for the love infrared but $170 is a bit steep for roundtrip postage via UPS.... so i guess this is where i insert my foot.... Poge would you mind maybe as I could get alot of stuff for $170 other than just shipping for improvements!


----------



## Clocked (Nov 27, 2006)

my 8800 went out for $13.....


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2006)

got off phone with UPS and they corrected the price to 63 dollars 1 way!!!!! still way to much.

Clocked who did you use to send it?

DHL wants 53 and change????


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 27, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> got off phone with UPS and they corrected the price to 63 dollars 1 way!!!!! still way to much.
> 
> Clocked who did you use to send it?



I agree, next time I suggest using USPS if there's an office somewhere in your area. They're generally much better about things like shipping computer parts over long distances. I use them to ship the computer parts I sell in the BSTG threads my RMAs. They get parts to places fast for nice low prices in good condition. Isn't that what a parcel service is supposed to do? .


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh yeh, ive forgotten to give credit to Infrared in this thread for volt modding my X800XL. He did a brilliant job.


----------



## infrared (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheers man, glad it's going well


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2006)

checked in with good old US snail mail and they got the best deal runnin for sure its like $14  to send it . stipulation is ...4-10 day delivery window(cant have it all i guess)   looks like if everything is on I'll have my card on its way to you wednesday infrared....thanks guys ,chad


----------



## Clocked (Nov 28, 2006)

used Canada Post Overseas AirMail, 3-5 days $13!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

package sent for $13 and thanks guys (snail mail went right passed me)   PM sent also infrared!


----------



## infrared (Nov 29, 2006)

good stuff, i'll PM you when i get it


----------



## Clocked (Nov 29, 2006)

Infrared, remeber to do mine first!! LOL


----------



## pt (Nov 29, 2006)

you guys are getting a lot of work  , if i want  vmod i now know who to ask


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats all good with me Clocked...lol    Rush his out  and when you get a chance infrared give mine a "good" look...lmao

Nah really it's all fine got my other X850XT in its place right now Its ok but the temp on this card at stock is outrageous it hit over 70*c playin COD2..lol


----------



## Clocked (Nov 29, 2006)

Sneeky Peet, get a Arctic Cooling ATI Sliencer 5 rev 2. 

awsome cooler for 850.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2006)

dont really have a heat issue once I installed the VF700-cu  keeps it in the mid 60's   wait till infrared gets it and looks it over after the mod   thanks for the tip tho!


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

any ideas what i should go for as in volts or could i just leave that up2 you to work out? and for cooling can you get cheaper prices on aftermarket coolers that work better then stock?and one more question, how much you rekon the postage will be, i know the royal mail have changed it all arround again! cheers


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey regan,

for stock cooling, it's probably not a good idea to go any further than 1.5v, on good aftermarket cooling, it might be possible to push up to 1.6v, depending on temperatures. I'd recommend the Arctic Cooling: ATI Silencer 5 rev. 2. They're cheap and quiet, and do the job well. I personally have 1 on both of my x850's.

I'm not sure how much the postage would be, but it shouldn't be any more than £10 for 1st class recorded. I wouldn't worry with special delivery, it's a waste of money imo. Just make sure you package it up well before you send it


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 7, 2006)

how much did the ATI Silencer 5 rev. 2 drop your temps by?


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey guys, any point trying to volt mod my x850xt pe? Specs as in, er, specs link but just wondered if there would be any performance advantage from doing it!


----------



## infrared (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, there's usually some more headroom on the x850's. By increasing the vGPU from 1.4v stock to 1.5-1.55v you can usually get at least 50mhz increase. Most will reach over 600mhz with a decent cooler, unless you're unlucky.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 13, 2006)

Willing to do the work myself, but know how to vdrop mod a P5P800-SE? If you need pics it might have to wait I broke my cam.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2006)

still waiting, sort of patiently?????????


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

hi i want to get mine done asap?!!! i have just got a ac 5.2 cooler aswell and in my sigs you can see my spec so what do u rekon i sould be able to reach? i know every card is different!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2006)

just dont tell him to take his time cuz by the time u get ur card back it'll be out of date!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 27, 2006)

calm down peety youll get your card soon i hope


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2006)

i just think a month to do a volt mod is a little out of control !


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 27, 2006)

maybe something came up  and he hasnt had time?


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> i just think a month to do a volt mod is a little out of control !



ppl have others thing to do


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2006)

ok then here comes my next question to all who have had work done previously to me!    

have you all waited a month to get a voltmod done?


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 27, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> ok then here comes my next question to all who have had work done previously to me!
> 
> have you all waited a month to get a voltmod done?



Over a couple of weeks. But it is a lot of work. The voltmodding may be easy enough, but the overclocking and then testing does take a while. Other things can happen. Parts needed may take a while to arrive, the run up to christmas may mean that free time is more scarce.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2006)

i was told last week he was soldering VR's and doing the testing .....so it takes over a week to see if its stable?


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> ok then here comes my next question to all who have had work done previously to me!
> 
> have you all waited a month to get a voltmod done?



i never did one, but i wouldn't be suprised if it toke so much time, specially if the person is busy, have you talked to him, instead of saying it here?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2006)

yup lots and then nothing and it seems like i had to keep tabs as he didnt seem to keep me abreast on his own.....just seems fishy is all!     and i do understand that poop happens!


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 29, 2006)

think they must be busy could be the time of the year!!! i want to send mine off asap but i will prob wait to the new year as im sure people will be less busy!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2007)

Card is in and its performing better and better as we speak!!! took a while but the scores and the games show improvement....FPS are up....What more could a guy ask for?   

thanks much infrared and I'll figure this out .....seems as tho my pc has a Vdrop issue...hopeing its the old wiring here and not the PSU  I'll send u a pm when i get that fixed


----------



## infrared (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey sneeky,

Glad it's working well now, and sorry for the delay, i've had a lot on my plate with college and work. Think i need to arrange to have some time off! But yeah, a month is a long time to wait 

Don't hesitate to send a PM if you need any help with the card 

Regards, Simon.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> i was told last week he was soldering VR's and doing the testing .....so it takes over a week to see if its stable?



Quality soldering takes a while  

I speak from experience


----------



## Khriez (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm interested in this.

I can't overclock in BIOS with this stupid motherboard - MSI K8MM-V with an AMD Sempron 2800 1.6ghz (I can only clock it to 1.85 with clockgen).

Is there any hope for me ??


----------



## AsphyxiA (Mar 4, 2007)

ok so how much would you charge to have my friends thermatake typhon lapped to that oh so awesome mirror finish you did for my CPU?


----------

